# Wanted: 2nd or 3rd week of August for family of 4



## JuneL (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello everyone, I’m looking for a family friendly resort/destination for my family of 4 (kids age 9 and 6), for the 2nd or 3rd week of August.

I don’t have any specific location on my mind yet. We live in New Jersey, preferably driving distance or location that’s easy to fly to. The only thing is we went to the Smokey Mountains in May already, so won't be going back until at least next year. 

Please let me know what you have available.

Thank you


----------



## jules54 (Jun 30, 2022)

Check out 7across.com


----------



## amycurl (Jun 30, 2022)

Did you see this?








						Wyndham Smoky Mountains, Sevierville TN:  2 BR deluxe August 13-20
					

The resort is located near Gatlinburg and the Great Smoky Mountains National Park.  It has 2 outdoor pools, 2 indoor pools, 2 outdoor children's pools, 2 outdoor hot tubs, 2 fitness centres, 2 saunas, 2 playgrounds, miniature golf and other amenities. The unit is 1175 s.f. with 2 full baths...




					tugbbs.com
				




It might be a bit of schlep from Jersey, but certainly do-able, esp. with multiple drivers. (Trust me, all I've done during COVID is drive up and down the east coast, LOL!)


----------



## silentg (Jun 30, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OP doesn’t want Smokey Mountains.


----------



## JuneL (Jun 30, 2022)

amycurl said:


> Did you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I forgot to mention we went there already in May. Just added that information to my post.
Thank you


----------



## chapjim (Jun 30, 2022)

Wyndham Kingsgate in Wmsburg had availability the third week in August.

Six hours on the road, give or take some depending on where in Jersey you start.


----------



## Paul Chen (Jul 6, 2022)

Will Myrtle beach Westwinds 8/6-8/13 2bedroom deluxe work for you?


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 6, 2022)

Delete


----------



## Hox (Jul 7, 2022)

Bonnet Creek in Orlando is flight away, but a great place.


----------

